# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  Universal Music Group's VR platform, VRTGO

## Airicist

vrtgo.com

Universal Music Group's VR platform

----------


## Airicist

Article "Queen's VR app is called 'VR The Champions'"
Because of course it is.

by Scott Stein
June 28, 2017

----------

